# Striped betta? Quick please.



## 2forgetful (Feb 15, 2017)

*Striped betta? Nevermind. Googled it.*

I just got 3 female bettas to start restocking due to my lost ones. Lighting wasn't great and I wasn't sure of color. Just thought it looked dark. Now that I am floating it in my tank, it appears to have lengthwise stripes? I have never heard of a striped betta. Is this for real or not a betta.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Could be stress stripes? Are they horizontal running down the bettas body?


----------



## 2forgetful (Feb 15, 2017)

That is what I decided. She is eating good, but still stresses when I am near tank. It will improve I am sure. She is a very irredecent light steely blue color. Waiting for her to adjust a bit more for better pictures.


----------

